# Whole pig



## little rascal (Feb 14, 2008)

is there a better place than this to buy a whole pig. I really don't like going to Atlanta for nothing?
www.sweetauburncurbmarket.com


----------



## JDMAN (Feb 15, 2008)

I can order them from Ingles with a couple of days notice.  Good Luck.


----------



## bukhuntr (Feb 15, 2008)

Check with your local supermarket.  Most will take your order with a week or so notice.  Not so sure about the auburncurbmarket.


----------



## drb2k (Feb 18, 2008)

*whole pig*

Patek Meats on Flint Hill Road right off Powder Springs Road can get them for you.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 18, 2008)

Last time I checked the international market in the old Bass Pro off I-85 had them.

Dekalb Farmer's Market has them.

You can get them from UGA here in Athens most of the time.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 18, 2008)

Sheriffs Meat Processing - Calhoun Ga.  706-602-8010

We buy them ready to cook or quartered up. Just let David know what your looking for, I'm sure he can get it for you.

If you want to dress one yourself, thats what I do.  A little work in the scalding a scraping but you know exactly what you got in the end.  I pay about 1.25 per pound usually on the hoof, for a pig in the 200 lbs range.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Feb 19, 2008)

Try a place called the Cajun Meat Company. They will probably order one. 

I've never dealt with them personaly but a friend from that area highly recommends them and buys most of his meat there. He said they're good people to deal with. He usually picks up stuff from there for our get togethers. I know they have some killer link sausages and wish it was closer to me than it is.

http://www.cajunmeatcompany.com/

2207 Roswell Road, NE
Suite 200
Marietta, Georgia 30063

And as mentioned, most Ingles supermarkets will order one.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 19, 2008)

drb2k said:


> Patek Meats on Flint Hill Road right off Powder Springs Road can get them for you.



I love that place!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bitteroot said:


> Sheriffs Meat Processing - Calhoun Ga.  706-602-8010
> 
> We buy them ready to cook or quartered up. Just let David know what your looking for, I'm sure he can get it for you.
> 
> If you want to dress one yourself, thats what I do.  A little work in the scalding a scraping but you know exactly what you got in the end.  I pay about 1.25 per pound usually on the hoof, for a pig in the 200 lbs range.



Not passing judgment on you there Bitteroot, but that's about 60 cents per pound too high.

"On the hoof" usually runs and averages around $.55 - $.65 per pound based on market prices for lean pork. Double that for dressed prices. At a buck 25 you're paying hanging prices plus on the hoof.

As Example,

We took three to the processor yesterday, sold two, (I took one for myself.) at $1.10 per pound hanging. That's dressed weight after they are slaughtered and before they are cut up.

I could only wish I could get $1.25 on the hoof. Those 300 pounders would have brought $375.00 each.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 19, 2008)

> I pay about 1.25 per pound usually on the hoof, for a pig in the 200 lbs range.



Well, I wasn't going to say anything either, but that's more than I pay dressed and ready to cook, head off.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 21, 2008)

Yea, you are right!  That is the dressed price that we payed.  Maybe I should pay more attention to what I am writing.  That is also correct on the live price. I pay about .50 to .55 at my friends farm.  I thought there was something funy about my math!  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## CatfishHoward (Apr 28, 2011)

I know this is a old topic, but where can I get a whole hog at a low price today.  I've called a couple of places and I've only found $1.75 hanging weight, clean and ready for the fire.


----------



## Heath Geter (Apr 28, 2011)

I think the price on the hoof is about 85 to90 cents but I haven't  checked in a  few weeks the price of corn drives the price  up!


----------

